# Possums eating watermelon



## liift (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

And the point of that is?


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

I think it's cute OP. Thanks for sharing the video with us.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Really cute...thanks mate.


----------

